# 1st Year Inspection - Help !



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

All normal, sometimes honey that's been in the brood nest a while can look like that.

Many bees in the hive?


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

2nd that motion - all in favor say "aye"


----------



## NWABeek (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks. I wouldn't call this a strong hive but I'm new. Looks like a 4-5 frames covered in bees the rest a bit scattered. Not much brood just scattered on 3 frames.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Maples have been blooming for a few weeks now. They don't have flowers exactly, but they do have pollen. 

Dark comb is brood comb.

Scattered brood could be a problem. I have seen colonies in this area move off brood in favor of being closer to honey. It sets them back pretty badly.


----------



## NWABeek (Nov 18, 2012)

Where would they be getting necter this time of year? Several frames had a lot of uncapped honey/necter. Just trying to learn the local sources.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

NWABeek, could you post a pic of the brood?


----------



## NWABeek (Nov 18, 2012)

Here are two more. Didn't get a good shot of the brood patter but I think you can see it below. The other pic looks liked capped honey and necter but there are also some odd looking stuff in a few cells. What do you guys think?


----------

